# Ok, I Give, What Color Is She?



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Liver chestnut!


----------



## mccylod (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah in this picture she looks liver chestnut to me


----------



## CritterCountry (Mar 15, 2011)

Check out her other pics....and tell me if you think the same... 


Pictures by crittercountry - Photobucket


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I honestly am not sure. I think dark/liver chestnut is probably correct, but something just.. doesn't fit perfectly.. but the lighting on this laptop is less than stellar, so it could be that lol. Do you know how old she is?


----------



## shelleyb (May 13, 2011)

Definately liver chestnut - my favourite colour!! My boy is exactly that colour and both his parents were black.... hes registered as liver chestnut!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly don't know. If she was a stock horse, then I would likely agree with liver chestnut. However, there are so many variables when pony genetics are concerned with the silver gene and others like it that probably the only way to know beyond a rough guesstimation would be to have her tested.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I honestly don't know. If she was a stock horse, then I would likely agree with liver chestnut. However, there are so many variables when pony genetics are concerned with the silver gene and others like it that probably the only way to know beyond a rough guesstimation would be to have her tested.


Yeah. The other thing I was wondering about was silver, hence why I asked the pony's age.. silver's manes often darken significantly as they age, like this, and the horse pictured was born in 1998, not sure what year the picture is:










Or this:










But.. if the pony is young that wouldn't make any sense..


----------



## CritterCountry (Mar 15, 2011)

She is supposed to be six, but her teeth tell me closer to eight or nine.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone know what colour my boy is?
We always thought he was black, but he has red/orange through him at times. o.o


----------



## CritterCountry (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks fading black?


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea, The google photos of fading black look like him so probally.


----------



## mccylod (Jun 10, 2011)

the red-orange could just be bleaching from the sun, does he only get that in the summer? my horse is a dark bay, and from pictures i saw he would be like sandy colored tan, but he isn't like that anymore because i put him on dark horse coat supplement. he is probably just really dark brown, and he bleaches out in the summer.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks faded black to me, my black mare looks just like that if she doesn't wear a blanket in the summer. Her neck, face and mane are already a lot lighter than what's under that blanket.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

She looks like a black to me that's faded. I live in florida, and unless you keep a black horse stalled, they turn "liver chestnut" due to sun bleaching.


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

I would say black but look at the skin where the hair is thinner to get a better idea. I know a gelding who was "winter black" because in summer he bleached so much he was pratically bay!! XD


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bustie that is what fading black is - a black horse that does bleach in the sun. There are 'true' blacks that don't fade, but I am yet to see one in person lol.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I was going to vote liver chestnut but smrobs makes a good point about pony colors.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chiilaa - you need to come visit Callie then.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I do lol. Although maybe in the hot Aussie sun even non-fading blacks fade lol.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I vote Liver Chestnut on Jada. She's the same color as my two youngest, and I consider them Liver Chestnut.

On ItzKayley's horse, I agree with fading black!


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

She looks like a Smoky Black to me! Do you know what her parents are? If either is a buckskin or palomino there is a very good chance she is a Smoky Black. If you don't know this or her breed it would be hard to know for sure as only certain breed have the creme gene. For example Arabians don't but AQHA, APHA, Morgans and some pony breeds do as well as many others. Since she looks like a pony it is possible. Here are some photos of my Smoky black mare who has lighter eyes and burgundy hairs throughout coat most visible in mane/tail, chest,and the fuzzies in ears. As you can see they appear blacker in the shade but in the sunlight the smokyness becomes more obvious. Good luck!


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Here are my mare's full siblings both Smoky Blacks as well!


----------



## Tolt (Jun 15, 2011)

What would you guys say if I told you my black lesson pony turns reddish brown in the _Winter? _She is a 26 y/o Icelandic whose parents came straight off the island.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pics tolt?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Tolt, both my two dark liver youngsters, _and_ their fading black mother, all sun bleach much more heavily in the winter than the summer here. I always assumed it was because of all the snow. (Don't know if that has a shred of truth, that was just my ignorant assumption).


----------



## Tolt (Jun 15, 2011)

In the Summer she is jet black. In the Winter, she is... This.

http://i1032.photobucket.com/albums/a403/Sootbind/Photos007.jpg

Sorry for the tilty angle.

ETA Indy, that makes sense. Snow reflects sunlight from below, directing it upwards, where it would not normally shine. I was on a medication for a while where I had to wear sunscreen and sunglasses in the winter due to light sensitivity. It was worse in the winter than it was in the summer. Maybe the reflecting light bleaches some coats?


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

He is chocolate both horses are. Choclate meaning brownish colours through the main tail and coat. its a verry funny pretty colour but not rare


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Dusty, chocolate is not correct. Chocolate is one of the descriptions of a horse carrying silver. None of the horses in to ride the sky's posts have silver and the op's horse may or may not have silver since it is a pony.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I had the same issue with my new filly when they tried to reg her she was born silver and AQHA has settled on brown I agree.


----------

